# Dick Power



## DickPowerBike (Jan 8, 2022)

Anybody know of any Dick Power bikes out there?

This is Dick's grandson John Power and looking for those that still exist and are even ridden.

Thanks,

John


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 8, 2022)

There was a frequent poster on http://www.classicrendezvous.com/, not sure of his name but I think Eddy Albert who I believe was writing a book on Dick Power, not sure if it was ever finished, and I have not seen his posts for some time.
also     http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Power_Dick.htm


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 8, 2022)

schwinnderella said:


> There was a frequent poster on http://www.classicrendezvous.com/, not sure of his name but I think Eddy Albert who I believe was writing a book on Dick Power, not sure if it was ever finished, and I have not seen his posts for some time.
> also     http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Power_Dick.htm



Yes I know Eddie and he lived near me. He restored a couple of Dick's bikes and had two others but sold them. He never published the book. I think he sold all of his bikes and moved out of the area. Wished he would have offered me one of the bikes. I would like to own a couple more for my family. I have one. Thanks for responding and if you know someone who has one pass this along.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 23, 2022)

This one was at the Hoosier swap yesterday.


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 23, 2022)

That's great. Do you know if it was for sale and by whom?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 23, 2022)

It was available. I’m not sure the name of the couple that had it. Maybe someone from the Hoosier club knows them.


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 23, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> It was available. I’m not sure the name of the couple that had it. Maybe someone from the Hoosier club knows them.



I reached out to the Hoosier facebook page to find out. Thanks.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 23, 2022)

DickPowerBike said:


> I reached out to the Hoosier facebook page to find out. Thanks.



Private message sent.


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 26, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> It was available. I’m not sure the name of the couple that had it. Maybe someone from the Hoosier club knows them.



Found out who it was. Now in touch with him. Thanks for noticing it and contacting me.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 26, 2022)

Glad I could help out!


----------

